# 05 LS2 bolt toruqe specs



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Does anyone know what a good website or where else to get the bolt torque specs to put my engine back together corretly??? Cant find them online but i'm taking a chance someone here knows a site that has them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Let me know what bolts you need and I can look them up.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

plate below intake between heads, whatever the hell it's called. Head torque specs with pattern, Intake, waterpump, and timing cover


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> plate below intake between heads, whatever the hell it's called. Head torque specs with pattern, Intake, waterpump, and timing cover


*Engine Valley cover*: 18lb-ft

*Heads:*







Tighten the cylinder head bolts. 
Tighten the M11 cylinder head bolts (1-10) a first pass in sequence to 30 N·m (22 lb ft). 
Tighten the M11 cylinder head bolts (1-10) a second pass in sequence to 90 degrees using the J 45059 . 
Tighten the M11 cylinder head bolts (1-10) a final pass in sequence to 70 degrees using the J 45059 . 
Tighten the M8 cylinder head bolts (11-15) to 30 N·m (22 lb ft). Begin with the center bolt (11) and alternating side-to-side, work outward tightening all of the bolts
*NOTE: blow out the head bolt holes before installing the heads. The bolt holes are blind tapped, failure to do this will crack the block if any trapped water in holes while tighting the bolts. I warned you!!*
*Intake:*







Tighten the intake manifold bolts a first pass in sequence to 5 N·m (44 lb in). 
Tighten the intake manifold bolts a final pass in sequence to 10 N·m (89 lb in). 

*Water pump*:Tighten the water pump bolts a first pass to 15 N·m (11 lb ft). 
Tighten the water pump bolts a final pass to 30 N·m (22 lb ft). 

*Timing Cover*:18lb-ft
before you tighten the front cover install the balancer/dampner(snug) to help align the front cover.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

what the hell is a J45059? torque wrench???


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> what the hell is a J45059? torque wrench???


I'm sorry man, its a torque angle meter. I have one, I bought it from Autozone, gave about $10 for it or you can use the calibrated elbow.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

ok thankyou!!! I ended up getting the Lunati #60514 Cam for the car. it has 
280/288 227/233 .584/.584 113°LSA hopefully this will be a bit lumpy and when i get the engine tuned with will go like hell! I'll let you guys know how the car runs in April. This car is not hitting the streets till then. I want the salt washed off the road. It's a goat killer.


----------

